# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  Pdf استفسار حماية

## روان

مرحبا ..بدي استفسر عن هالموضوع ..هلا انا عندي ملف بي دي اف
كيف ممكن اعمل لهالملف حمايه ضد الطباعه
يعني رح اعطيه لاكتر من حد
ما بدي يقدرو ينسخوه او يحرروه او يطبوعه بس يكون للقراءه
انا كتير نزلت كتب من النت تكون بهالطريقه-بس قراءه
كيف انا ممكن اعمل هيك
وشكرا

----------


## MR.X

[align=center] 
اهلين روان ...
زمان ما شفناكي ...

بالنسبة لطلبك  كمان شوي بحاول اعطيكي الحل 
[/align]

----------


## روان

شكرا ربيع..كيفك
بالانتظار

----------


## MR.X

*مرحبا روان ... اسف على التاخير ...*

*هاي البرنامج* 

*للتحميل* 

*هنا* 


*البرنامج سهل جداا ..*
*راح يطلب منك انك تعملي باسورد جديد للبرنامج ...*
*اعملي باسورد وافتحي البرنامج وان شاء الله بتستفيدي ..*
*واحكيلي شو بصير معك*

----------

